# 200 mph!?



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I have looked up thread here on speed for the GTO's. I have a 2005 and have had it up to, according to the speedo, 165. That was in 5th gear. I tried 6th for a second but it started slowing, air and hp limit.

I haven't done much to my car, cold air, headers and diablo tune. Coil overs and a few bushings for the suspension. I have wanted to try the "Texas Mile" so badly but never had the time. I am now retired and have the time.

My question is; how fast has anyone gone in their GTO's and what did it take to get there? Take the speed limiter out of the equation too. When I had mine up to speed, the car felt pretty stable but was wondering about higher up. I would dearly love to make the 200 mph club but it may or not be reachable with the GTO. Some cars aren't stable enough but most don't have the power.

Any stories of this kind of speed with the 04 to 06 GTO's.

Just curious.
Russ


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Have watched some videos where they got to around 160 but not much more. Think you will need a serious hp increase, like near double, to get to 200 mph, and address lots of other issues with the car; aerodynamics, gearing, tires, etc. It wasn't built to go that fast. Don't think it's possible without spending a TON of money but if you did it I bet you'd be the first. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## BrazenOrange6.0GTO (Aug 22, 2013)

165 MPH is easily achieved...without the limiter and a tune I've seen 175-180 MPH...it was my old buddies 06 with just the svede intake (everything else stock)


----------



## BrazenOrange6.0GTO (Aug 22, 2013)

and after 160-165 mph it takes awhile cause aerodynamics and weight start taking its toll on the goats lol


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Some cars develop lift at a certain high speed like the C4 Corvettes and others but the GTO looks like an inverted wing of sorts. Just wondering what the car felt like when it got to the 180 mark. Aero wise it looks pretty slick but not sure about any coefficient of drag numbers. I can lower the car to keep the flow under down and maybe even turn off the a/c...lol.

I know it will take more power and more room than I had but 180 is closer. The car is heavy for sure but not much I can do about that, lighter than all of the newer pony cars and a lot more aerodynamic. It is a dream but was just curious if it might be an attainable goal without needing 1000 hp to do it.

I am interested in the stories about others and what they have heard and seen, so keep them coming!

Thanks

Russ


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I made 200MPH last year at The Texas Mile. Took 4 years and a lot of money. Previously with stock suspension, I did 181MPH and it felt really light and wandered prolly 10 feet side to side. I got coil overs, made full firm and put a rake on it by lowering the front end. Finally made 200mph with boosted 750whp and a 150hp shot of NOS 3rd thru 5th gears, with 2.87 rear gears special ordered from Australia so I could stay in 5th.


----------

